# Some Awesome wedding pictures.



## MH_91 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Hope you all doing well,

So this is my 5th wedding i have done so far in the pass 2 years, and to be quite honest, this is the best work i have done so far. Before this wedding, i did a major upgrading in my photography collection. i bought 70-200mm 2.8L, 85mm Sigma 1.4. 

All the pictures in this post were taken with canon 40D and most of them were taken with Tamron 17-55mm 2.8 and 85mm. Tamron Its a good lens, but i rather buy the Canon version just because its sharper and faster in focus. 

All the pictures were taken with flashes in a Softbox, So if you have any questions about the lighting please do ask  

This is my 1st time im showing my work. So im really looking forward for all the lame and nice comments haha! 

Cheers,


----------



## MReid (Jan 13, 2012)

I assume your title was a bit tongue in cheek.
There are not bad, some creative ideas, I am sure your client will be happy with these. Nice job.
For only your 5th wedding I would say you are doing well.


----------



## MH_91 (Jan 13, 2012)

MReid said:


> I assume your title was a bit tongue in cheek.
> There are not bad, some creative ideas, I am sure your client will be happy with these. Nice job.
> For only your 5th wedding I would say you are doing well.



thats the trick, write a catchy title, and let you enter my post  haha

yeah the loved the pictures, but i feel i can do better next time. Every time i do a session i feel i am doing better. So next wedding that they hired me, will be more " Awesome" then this  

Thanks mate.


----------



## Destin (Jan 13, 2012)

I like the second one. ALOT. Great emotion, lighting, color, and composition. 

The rest have some basic composition issues that I don't care for, as well as the dress being blown out in all of them.


----------



## mishele (Jan 13, 2012)

Some creative shots....=) I see a couple cropping issues but other than that they are nice!! Keep shooting!!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey, thanks for sharing these.  I like #2.  Post more!


----------



## MH_91 (Jan 13, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Hey, thanks for sharing these.  I like #2.  Post more!



I'm tooooooo Lazy 

LOL


----------



## mat wildlife (Jan 13, 2012)

I like the composition of the images - you surely have an excellent 'eye', but the colour cast and blown highlights take the edge off them for me.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 13, 2012)

Before opening this thread, I was pretty sure that anyone who would post a thread title like this wouldn't have the balls to actually post their own images in it. 

I was mistaken.


----------



## Destin (Jan 13, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Before opening this thread, I was pretty sure that anyone who would post a thread title like this wouldn't have the balls to actually post their own images in it.
> 
> I was mistaken.



That was my line of thinking. I was expecting a link to one of the Gods of wedding photography or something.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 13, 2012)

I can definitely see Lloyd's influence here, so you're doing something right.  

The issues that I see, have been mentioned.  The color cast, from WB and what looks like a purple light, that we see in a few images, isn't great.  Overall, the color ones are quite cool, that's OK if you meant it to be that way.  

#1, #2, #4 & #5 (it helps if *you* number the images, by the way) look to me to be unfinished images.  They all look like they could benefit from some cropping and tweaking etc.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 13, 2012)

The WB is way off.  The skin tones are blue.  Some of the images are soft.  I am not a fan of the composition on the shots where you are positioned above the couple.  Just my $0.02.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 13, 2012)

In addition to the fact that the color balance is way off (at least shift it to the warm side for wedding photographs) the subjects are so far away in a couple of them they could be anyone.  Most brides I've known at least want to be able to tell it's them in the photographs.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 13, 2012)

#1 Blue (bad!)
#2 Nice 
#3 not bad.. dress is blown.. wb is a little off
#4 blue and what is the UGLY thing in the foreground.. BAD!
#5.. cute.. but way blue.. and not enought subject.. too much ugly wall and ceiling!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 13, 2012)

Best thing about them is the cleavage


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 13, 2012)

btw... If you don't calibrate your monitor.. YOU SHOULD!


----------



## Restomage (Jan 13, 2012)

They look great, good job.


----------



## MH_91 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. 

I just wanna say one thing, Posting something online, is basically like YouTube, even though you will have 100 million hits, you will still have "unlike bottoms", and negative comments.


----------



## Destin (Jan 13, 2012)

MH_91 said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback.
> 
> I just wanna say one thing, Posting something online, is basically like YouTube, even though you will have 100 million hits, you will still have "unlike bottoms", and negative comments.



While this is true, the negative comments in this thread are mostly from the more experienced photographers/members. While the "great shots, love them!" comments are generally coming from the crowd who is new to photography and the forum. Seriously. Don't believe me, go inspect the post counts and portfolios. These photos are decent, but still need alot of work to reach a "professional" level, in my opinion.


----------



## stro (Jan 14, 2012)

love the last one. the flash really draws attention to the overall photo. keep it up!


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 25, 2012)

I like the 2nd one, but the others have blown out highlights, white balance issues, and number 3 seems to be OOF


----------



## samjennings7 (Jan 26, 2012)

These are really good.  I love the lighting.

Photo cards


----------



## Destin (Jan 26, 2012)

samjennings7 said:


> These are really good.  I love the lighting.
> 
> Photo cards



This just might be the most obvious SPAM I've ever seen.


----------



## thelittlewhimsy (Jan 26, 2012)

This is just an amateur's opinion, so take it with a grain of salt, but I really like the composition of the 2nd one, and for the 3rd and 4th- I think it could have been much more impactful if you had been zoomed in some, still overhead, but head on with the stairs so the bride and stairs were directly facing you- does that make any sense? I wish I could just point and show you, b/c I feel like I'm not even explaining that right.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 6, 2012)

i like this one best but it doesnt go with your set really at all.


----------

